# Playing hooky



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

A certain child in my house stayed home from school with a terrible stomach ache earlier this week. He almost looked bad enough to evaluate for appendicitis, but then he seemed to get just a little better after the bus pulled away.... 

Long story short, Mom diagnosed "nature deficit" and dragged the kid out on the trails. 

Turned out to be just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW, what a beautiful spot! I can certainly see why child and dog enjoyed it!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

That _is_ a great spot! Sometimes a nice walk in the woods and quality time with mom or dad is way more educational than time in a classroom.


----------

